
Inclusive Design at Microsoft - Velox
https://twitter.com/justinmduke/status/848630901873549312
======
Velox
Direct link is here: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/Design/inclusive](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Design/inclusive) but I
linked to the tweet because the graphic is pretty awesome too.

Disclaimer: I work at Microsoft (although this came to me through some iOS
devs that I follow).

